# has everyone seen this video yet?



## turtlepunk (May 10, 2011)

CUTEST THING EVER!!! what an awesome message she has sent out to THOUSANDS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyYizYZKFtU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Maro1 (May 10, 2011)

Well Done!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 10, 2011)

ahhhh i love it!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 11, 2011)

That was awesome I should send this to my neighbors who are so angry they found out I have snakes. They even called out realtor who both sold us our houses to complain.


----------



## turtlepunk (May 11, 2011)

OMG!!! your neighbors are RIDICULOUS!!! I hate ignorant people like them!


----------



## Jefroka (May 11, 2011)

What a precious and wise little ambassador she is!

Herpgirl your neighbors suck!


...Jefroka


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 11, 2011)

She is SO CUTE! I love this!!!


----------

